# ligar



## zazap

Hola 
andaba buscando la traducción de la palabra "cruising" (mods, no pondré ninguna palabra más en inglés, lo prometo) en el ámbito gay, y decidí traducirlo por la palabra "ligar". Lo que pasa es que mi traducción no es para España ni para ningún sitio específico, pero me temo que esa palabra no se entienda fuera de aquí. ¿Es paranoia mía?
Gracias por contestarme, zazap.


----------



## Mariarayen

Es una palabra que se usa en España, desconozco si se utiliza en otros lugares, ya te dirán los demás, lo que sí te puedo comentar es que en Argentina no se usa.


----------



## zazap

Mariarayen said:


> Es una palabra que se usa en España, desconozco si se utiliza en otros lugares, ya te dirán los demás, lo que sí te puedo comentar es que en Argentina no se usa.


No se usa, ¿pero se entiende?


----------



## Mariarayen

Yo la entiendo, y supongo que ahora con la "globalización" gran parte de la gente también. Además no va a aparecer descontextualizada, así que por el contexto siempre es más fácil entender, aun palabras que no conocemos


----------



## elcampet

En México se utiliza la palabra "ligar" para dar a entender cuando un hombre ha logrado _conquistar _a una mujer, por tanto, me imagino que en el ámbito _gay, _ese término ha de tener el mismo significado.
Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Elcampet, pero yo te diría que tal vez sería buena idea que tuvieras cuidado con el contexto para que no hubiera confusión, porque en México lo primero que se viene a la mente con "ligar", es un hombre a una mujer, o viceversa, quiero decir, podrías tener algun texto del tipo: "Fulanito tuvo mucha suerte a la hora de ligar", necesitarías agregar algo para que quede claro que no fue con una muchacha. No sé, pero me parece que la palabra en inglés no necesita contexto en particular, es de ámbito gay exclusivamente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mariarayen

Mmmmm, no sé si se entiende hombre-mujer, creo que la significación es una, y siempre dependerá del contexto si es hombre-mujer, hombre-hombre o mujer-mujer. 

Lo que no te aclaré zazap es que en mi país ligar sí tiene una significación que es muy diferente a la de un español, ligar aquí significa recibir una paliza o un golpe.


----------



## Betildus

Que yo sepa, aquí no se usa con esa acepción, más bien como ligar=atar.
Pero como "el mundo se ha abierto" (léase Globalización) sí entendemos lo que quieren decir los extranjeros.


----------



## zazap

¡Muchas gracias!

Entonces, así en contexto os parece bien a tod@s, ¿no?

(Los 2 párrafos anteriores se refieren a los sitios de ligue de los hombres y a las asociaciones que se crearon)

Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que ligaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.


----------



## heidita

MI joya ha dicho : relacionarse, zapi. No sé si te gusta. 

...lo únicos que buscaban relaciones / se relacionaban y se organizaban.......

Eso de _ligar_ seguro que hay sitios en los que no se entiende. Vamos a oír más opiniones.


----------



## zazap

heidita said:


> MI joya ha dicho : relacionarse, zapi. No sé si te gusta.
> 
> ...lo únicos que buscaban relaciones / se relacionaban y se organizaban.......
> 
> Eso de _ligar_ seguro que hay sitios en los que no se entiende. Vamos a oír más opiniones.



Tu Joya me da una versión demasiado "light"...El ligoteo al que se refiere el texto es muy sexual, en váteres de estaciones de tren o en parques, por ejemplo. Así que "relacionarse", no es que sea falso, pero...


----------



## chics

Es que *relacionarse* es distinto, una asociación puede funcionar como una red de relaciones muy casta. Uno se relaciona con su familia, sus amigos, sus conocidos... y tal vez no liga con ninguno de ellos, sino con el tipo que conoció esa noche.

Aunque algunas personas puedan usar _relacionarse_ y _tener relaciones_ como eufemismo de _follar _(más que de _ligar_, por cierto), no me parece adecuado en este contexto porque se interpretaría como _asociarse_.


----------



## heidita

Ha dicho mi joya: entonces *pillar*. Eso sí que sí¿eh? (giuño) Pero no sé si se entiende en otros países.


----------



## chics

Hola, jeje. ¿En Madrid no decís el "cacho" (_pillar cacho_)?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

"Pillar" no lo entendería sexualmente. Lo entendería como "encontrar".

Entendería "ligar" por todo esto de la "globalización", pero supongo que hay mucha gente que no.

¿Qué te parece algo así como "sexo furtivo"?

_¿Conocen algún lugar para sexo furtivo?
Ayer tuve sexo furtivo en el parque.
_


----------



## sendai

heidita said:


> Ha dicho mi joya: entonces *pillar*. Eso sí que sí¿eh? (giuño) Pero no sé si se entiende en otros países.


En Argentina, el uso más común de "pillar" es como sinónimo de "mear".  Nunca la escuché con el significado que tú nombras....


----------



## Betildus

heidita said:


> MI joya ha dicho : relacionarse, zapi. No sé si te gusta.
> ...lo únicos que buscaban relaciones / se relacionaban y se organizaban.......


Pienso que está bien el aporte de la joya de heidita: "relaciones sexuales"



zazap said:


> Tu Joya me da una versión demasiado "light"...El ligoteo al que se refiere el texto es muy sexual, en váteres de estaciones de tren o en parques, por ejemplo. Así que "relacionarse", no es que sea falso, pero...


Ligar según la *Rae *es: *16. *intr. coloq. Entablar relaciones amorosas o sexuales pasajeras.
¿Pero tú quieres algo más fuerte, más explícito, más "cochino" o qué?.
¿Podrías agregar un poco de contexto?. La verdad es que para la traducción de cruising, la palabra ligar es suavecita.


----------



## belén

Hola amigos:

¿Y algo como "encuentros fugaces" se acercaría quizá más al "cruising" del original?

(me he inspirado en los hilos sobre "cruising" del foro español - inglés pero veo que zazap ya ha estado por ahí  )


----------



## Jellby

zazap said:


> Tu Joya me da una versión demasiado "light"...El ligoteo al que se refiere el texto es muy sexual, en váteres de estaciones de tren o en parques, por ejemplo. Así que "relacionarse", no es que sea falso, pero...



Umm... ¿algo que signifique "tirarse a desconocidos" (porque son generalmente desconocidos, ¿no?)?

Yo si entiendo "pillar" (o "pillar cacho") como algo un poco más fuerte que "ligar", y me parece adecuado en este contexto, aunque no sé si se usa. También se usa "pillar" para conseguir droga.


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> Umm... ¿algo que signifique "tirarse a desconocidos" (porque son generalmente desconocidos, ¿no?)?
> 
> Yo si entiendo "pillar" (o "pillar cacho") como algo un poco más fuerte que "ligar", y me parece adecuado en este contexto, aunque no sé si se usa. También se usa "pillar" para conseguir droga.


Eso de "pillar" si que no lo entenderíamos por acá (como algo sexual).
Zazap, "irse de vuelta y vuelta", ¿te sirve?


----------



## Jellby

¡Lo tengo!

*andar de picos pardos.*
1. loc. verb. coloq. Ir de juerga o diversión a sitios de mala nota.

... casi


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> ¡Lo tengo!
> 
> *andar de picos pardos.*
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Ir de juerga o diversión a sitios de mala nota.
> 
> ... casi


Puchas Jellby, que pena que no aparezca zazap para que nos aclare la cuestión... acá tampoco se entendería eso de "andar de picos pardos". Nunca lo había escuchado y zazap, por alguna extraña razón, quiere que el término sea entendido por todo el mundo hispanohablante (o hispanoparlante?, como "parlare"?, de Italia...me entró la duda ).
Porque a un oriental habría que escribírselo con "monitos" 

Saludos


----------



## belén

Bueno, andar de picos pardos es una expresión que viene de lejos, las prostitutas usaban vestimentas con picos de color marrón y eso las hacía reconocibles a su clientela.

Aunque hoy en día ya no se use en este sentido, sino uno más informal y campechano, para mi esa expresión está muy lejos de lo que está buscando Zazap.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo de "pillar" no lo usamos en México en ese sentido... lo usamos como sinónimo de chillar. Prefiero "ligar", definitivamente.


----------



## zazap

¡Buenas!
Me voy un día a la playa (a ligar ) y la que montan sin mí...
Más contexto...Pues eso, que en el párrafo anterior hacen un repaso histórico de los sitios de cruising de los hombres homosexuales en Toronto desde finales del siglo XIX, sitios dónde los hombres se encuentran para sexo fugaz. Y luego de las primeras asociaciones de gays de Toronto que luchaban para sus derechos.Lo que pasa es que una descripción así en la frase que yo tengo, que es

Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que ligaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.

Conclusión, ¿la dejo así?

Muchisimas gracias por sus aportaciones


----------



## María Madrid

zazap said:


> Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que ligaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.


¿La Organización de lesbianas de Toronto se dedicaba a ligar? Suena como si hubieran montado una orgnización para ligar durante cuatro años. Raro, raro, raro.... perdona Zazap, pero no me cuadra.

En cuanto a ligar, siempre puedes decir algo así como "salir en busca de relaciones/contactos esporádicos" o algo así, que resulte más explícito que ligar o pillar, pues queda claro que no se entendería en muchos sitios. Saludos,


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

> Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que ligaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.



No me gusta *para nada* la frase y probablemente no la habría entendido si no hubiera estado en este hilo.

La razón por la que probablemente no la habría entendido:

Si bien entiendo "ligar" en su significado sexual en el contexto correcto, la frase se me hace muy confusa. "Ligar" (sexualmente) y "organizarse" no tienen nada que ver, y habría entendido "ligar" como "formar ligas" ("Liga de Apoyo al Homosexual" o algo así).

Es decir, habría entendido:
Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que ligaban y se organizaban.
Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que formaban ligas y se organizaban.

(NOTA: Me parece que el verbo correcto sería "ligar*se*", pero uno al leer a veces ni se da cuenta de esos detalles, sobre todo si trata con jerga de otro lado.)


La razón por la que no me gusta:

Aun entendiéndola, no me gusta la frase porque "ligar" se me hace a jerga. No sé cómo será la situación de la palabra "ligar" en España, pero a mí me suena a pura jerga. El texto parece ser serio, así que me parece que un término más explícito como "sexo fugaz/ocasional/furtivo/con personas desconocidas" u otro sería mucho más apropiado.


----------



## Mariarayen

Pillar creo que solo se entendería así en España. Ligar si bien no se usa (con ese sentido) es más conocida.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Bueno, andar de picos pardos es una expresión que viene de lejos, las prostitutas usaban vestimentas con picos de color marrón y eso las hacía reconocibles a su clientela.


 
Buenísimo, Be: no tenía ni idea de ello y mira que uso mucho esta expresión...

Por lo que a la cuestión planteada por Zazap se refiere, yo he oído bastante "fishing"; así, en inglés. La montaña donde yo vivo es un conocido punto de encuentros esporádicos entre hombres homosexuales y una vez contaba a unos amigos escenas que había presenciado y me dijeron que esta práctica entre homosexuales recibe el nombre de _fishing_. Luego lo he oído más veces.

Eso sí: quizás no sirva para un texto formal como el que está traduciendo Zazap


----------



## zazap

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Eso sí: quizás no sirva para un texto formal como el que está traduciendo Zazap


Hola Tradu
No es un texto formal la verdad...Eso de fishing, lo decían en castellano, como quien dice footing?


----------



## belén

Explicación de un amigo de la diferencia entre cruising y fishing:

Cruising: Ir a los sitios pactados, donde se sabe que va a ver gente con ganas de lo mismo
Fishing: El concepto de ligar por ahí, por libre, en la calle, en un viaje...

Siempre dentro de la jerga gay.


----------



## chics

En la jerga no-gay*:* ir a pescar* (los chicos) / *salir de caza* (las chicas).

*Me consta que también incluye a gays, pero seguramente _fishing_ es más "modenno" y ha desbancado al otro, o tal vez lo usan para dejar claro que (si es un hombre) "es con tíos". 

También existe *tirar la caña*, que es tirarle los tejos (como decía mi abuela) a alguien, homo o hetero.

Jerga gay y no-gay: hacer un _calling_ (= un "yatellamaré"). Dejar plantado. Tiene también un gesto con la mano, igual que todas estas palabras importantes. Como veis el spanglish se usa en tooodos los ámbitos deportivos.


----------



## zazap

Gracias belén, y ¡¡me acabo de acordar que tengo un diccionario de la jerga gay!! 
Pone
Cruising area: sust. Anglicismo. Literalmente, área de ligoteo. Dícese de las zonas de ligue al aire libre. En la playa del muerto en Sitges, en Montjuîc o la Sagrada Familia en Barcelona, (y sigue con Madrid y m´s sitios).
"Fishing" no sale, tendré que proponérselo al autor...
Así que se han conformado con "ligoteo", pero al final igual pongo 

Los hombres gays no eran los únicos que follaban y se organizaban. También estaba la organización lesbiana de Toronto (LOOT) (Lesbian Organization of Toronto) que fue activa a partir de finales del año 1976 hasta la primavera de 1980.

María: es verdad que me imagino que el grupo de lesbianas se dedicaba a otras cosas que al sexo furtivo (aunque quién sabe), pero el texto no lo he escrito yo y en inglés suena igual de raro así que...


----------



## belén

Pues me parece una opción buenísima la que propones, Zazap.


----------



## zazap

belén said:


> Pues me parece una opción buenísima la que propones, Zazap.


Ahora, espero que la palabra follar se entienda en todos los países.


----------



## chics

A mí también me gusta, si se _entiende_ en todas partes...


----------



## heidita

chics said:


> A mí también me gusta, si se _entiende_ en todas partes...


 
Eso me da que esta palabra se entiende por los que *entienden* y por los que _*no entienden*_.

De todas formas, espero no haya sido una sugerencia seria. Lo de fishing no es normal en Madrid. TraductoraPobleSec, quizás se use en Cataluña y por tanto sería un regionalismo-anglicismo, innecesario en cualquier caso.

¿Algún latinoamericano entiende lo de fishing?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

heidita said:


> Lo de fishing no es normal en Madrid. TraductoraPobleSec, quizás se use en Cataluña y por tanto sería un regionalismo-anglicismo, innecesario en cualquier caso.
> 
> ¿Algún latinoamericano entiende lo de fishing?


 
Yo creo, Heidita, que lo de *fishing* tiene que ver más con una palabra de la jerga _gay_ que con un regionalismo. Yo tampoco sabía qué quería decir hasta hace poco. Será cuestión de preguntar por Chueca y otras partes


----------



## heidita

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo creo, Heidita, que lo de *fishing* tiene que ver más con una palabra de la jerga _gay_ que con un regionalismo.


 
Evidentemente me refería a la jerga gay en Madrid, que no tiene porqué coincidir con la de Barcelona.

De todos modos, palabra no necesariamente aconsejable, zapi, ya que también es esto:



> Gay FishingA term meaning foolish or stupid. A waste of time.
> _Going to the movies tonight was gay fishing._


----------



## chics

Heidi, yo decía _follar_, no _fishing_... no me has entendido. :-(


----------



## heidita

Te había entendido perfectamente y eso que no _entiendo_.


----------



## belén

El hilo sobre "follar" sigue aquí.


----------



## Desatalantao

La palabra correcta en castellano para el término _cruising_ es «cancaneo». ¿A que es bella?
Me recuerda al muy español «paparruchas» para el tan de moda _fake news. _


----------



## danieleferrari

Desatalantao said:


> La palabra correcta en castellano para el término _cruising_ es «cancaneo». ¿A que es bella?
> Me recuerda al muy español «paparruchas» para el tan de moda _fake news. _


¿Una encerrona?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Desatalantao said:


> La palabra correcta en castellano para el término _cruising_ es «cancaneo». ¿A que es bella?
> Me recuerda al muy español «paparruchas» para el tan de moda _fake news. _


Según este artículo (de España) el cancaneo se aplica para heterosexuales, no homosexuales. Desde ya, jamás lo escuché por estos pagos.


----------

